# The Women of ECW



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I think the hot chicks that made up the roster in the original ECW don't get enough love around here. So below are some pics of Francine, Beulah, Dawn Marie, Elektra, Chastity, and all the rest.


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

Mom?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1

What fucking geek One Stars EVERY thread? :kobe


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*When I was younger I had nude pics of Beaulah that I used to look at regularly, those were the days. The sad, pathetic days.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes sir I used to love Dawn Marie.:homer


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dawn Marie so fucking hot


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Ohhh yeah


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

No Jasmin St. Claire?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

MAN I would give any of these women a kendo stick and just let them GO HAM


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Good job swagger rocks!


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Francine was always good looking slutty maybe but name a chick in the biz that isnt? Do What u gotta do and still would pound over all the quote divas today in WWE.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dawn Marie was the best. Loved her in ECW.

And Kimona

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Im interested to hear how the whole thing with sunny and cuddling or whatever goes.


----------



## 18BloodyRoses (Nov 17, 2006)

Love how you put a lot of Francine's post ECW pics. 

Francine - 10/10. Best ass ever in wrestling. Cute face, big boobs, fantastic ass, hard worker. Most loyal to ECW. She was the babe of ECW bar none. 
Beulah - 7/10. Hot, but I kind of lost interest once I saw her prance naked. Like a high school crush, after you get it you find you're not interested anymore.
Dawn Marie - Thief. 8/10 as she was pretty, had the big boobs, and really did have a great ass. No use for her. 
Elektra - Most rocking body in ECW. 
Lady Alexandra - 6/10. Wasn't there long but was great when she was. Looked out of place on a wrestling show. 
ECW Sunny - 9/10. At te time she was so pilled up anyone with a pulse and a pocket of somas stood a chance.
Jasmin St. Claire - 9/10. Not well liked or respected but she did have a great body. And, you didn't need the pocket of somas. 
Chastity - 5/10. Not my style but I did see her in a porno.
Jazz - 3/10. Attractive, but compared to these girls...
Gorgeous George - 6/10. She was a short stint in ECW at the end as well. Great body I guess but I never was that attracted to her. Maybe I don't like blondes.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Beulah :homer

Dawn :homer


----------



## mrpickem (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP4eyz6tats


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

No nancy benoit or sullivan at this point and no missy hyatt come on lol


----------



## mrpickem (Aug 2, 2006)

*Missy Hyatt - First Lady of Wrestling*


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool to see Lita on the list. Hard to believe she went from ECW to the person we know today.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Francine,Beulah, and Dawn Marie 8/10


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Id have 3 sum with francine and beulah. No offense Tommy.

Who was the one chick in the the rise and fall of ecw dvd she was with raven and had real short Blue shorts with like yellow paint or flames on them? Id fuck her too


----------



## 1125howard (May 29, 2020)

Vintage Wrestling Photos - JHM CREATIONZ


(Originally FallAngel ProDuctions) Urban explorer and world traveler. These are my creationz. Live, Believe & Dream! See You There!




www.jhmcreationz.com


----------



## 1125howard (May 29, 2020)

Professional Wrestling


Here you will find a collection of my favorite photos that I have taken working at professional wrestling shows as a worker/photographer or as a fan from the front row. For more info on sure companies as WWE & TNA Impact Wrestling please visit there official websites at https://www.wwe.com/...




www.jhmcreationz.com





Old school photos of Jasmin St Claire at a past 3PW show in Philly


----------

